# Minimum needed to upgrade from 10spd to 11spd (Force22)



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Currently have the following setup:

Force shifters (2012)
Force RD (??)
Red FD (2009?)
Rival brakes (??)
Rotor 3D+ crank w/ Praxis rings

I want to upgrade to Force22, can I get away with just buying the shifters and RD ( + cassette/chain obviously), or do I need the Force22 FD as well?

Getting a new road frame, so while I am transferring parts I would like to upgrade the roadie to 11spd and move the 10spd Force stuff to my main cross bike, which would allow me to bump the current cross bike Rival stuff down to my pit bike (which is Shimano 105).


----------

